# will 355mm brakes work with 17's?



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

'ello peeps

i've heard elsewhere that it's possible to fit 355mm brake discs beneath the right 17 inch wheels, is this true?

the wheels i prefer are rays/nismo LMGT4's, volk TE37's or volk CE28's, to work with either the brembo eight pot monoblocks or grex units in 355mm size.
i'd be happy with any of the above if they have sufficient clearance?

many thanks
gav


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Abbey's old orange 32 had 17" TE37's and stoptech 355 brakes, it was close but did fit.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Defo dont fit with CE28's....that's one of the reasons I went from 17's to 18's.

I believe they fit under TE37's....give Mark @ Abbey a call, it's been too long since me & him spoke about it so I've forgotten the 2-3 wheel types they fit under.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Some wheels, not all. TE37's are a safe bet, seen a few 355 / 356mm setups tucked under them.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Te37,s Nismo GT4,s and one of the Gram lites wheels that I dont know the model, but the Brembo calipers are far bigger than the Stoptech calipers.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

hmmm

I have two sets of 17's for track... and not willing to change both to..

what size id a definite fit for 17's... strange Q i know :/ 

I have no idea if my wheels have decent caliper clearance LOL

Kai Office Modia and Ultralite battle i think they are


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

I run 17" rims and AP six pots on the front. Disc diameter is 343mm.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

If possible could some one give a measurement from the center of the hub nut to the furthest part of the caliper so that i can measure my wheels up to see if they will clear them.

Im really interested in getting some stop techs but dont want to get a set of 18's

Cheers


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

madden

you can print out the clearance template from the stoptech website and offer it up to your wheels, however, if you have 17" split rims, they probably have a ridge and won't fit.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Jamie - I can measure my stoptechs at the weekend for you if you want mate ?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

332 x 32mm http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/charts/98-647-2450-01.pdf
355 x 32mm http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/charts/98-647-2470-01.pdf
355 x 35mm http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/charts/98-652-24C0-01.pdf

If you can run the 355mm dia kits go for the 35mm wide rotors helps a lot with
getting rid of the heat from the brake usage when on the track.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

anyone got prices on the stoptec kits?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

send me a e-mail to [email protected] and I work some prices out.

Mark


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Those templates are good.

Cheers dont worry about measuring your calipers mate the templates do the job.

I went on there website and looked at the 332mm kit. Are they any good or should you just go for the 355 kit?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Okay prices as requested;

Stoptech kits;

with RED or BLACK calipers

Front 
332 x 32mm 4 pot calipers £1446.43 inc vat 
355 x 32mm 4 pot calipers £1733.13 inc vat
355 x 35mm 4 pot calipers £1791.88 inc vat

Rear 
328 x 28mm 2 Pot calipers £1509.88 inc vat
355 x 32mm 2 Pot calipers £1700.22 inc vat

dollar is good at the mo so I can do a good deal at the mo.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

they fit under some wheels.it also depends what setup you are going for as i think most volks go over d2 brakes but most 17's won't go over standard gtst calipers with 345mm discs


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Madden said:


> Those templates are good.
> 
> Cheers dont worry about measuring your calipers mate the templates do the job.
> 
> I went on there website and looked at the 332mm kit. Are they any good or should you just go for the 355 kit?


Cant comment on the 332mm mate but my 355mm ones are great, especially on track :thumbsup: 

Even Mr.Upside-Down-Moleman commented on how good they were round the Ring....what more of a recommendation could you want ? LOL


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

*many thanks*

that's brilliant guys, some valuable info there

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

So tempted

I might have to go and get another credit card. lol

I wanna hit the track alot next year so my stock r32 brakes have to be replaced as they cant stop the car from 100 + with out catching fire and stinking of poo


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

you see this is whats puzzling me here...

Either my brakes are strangley OK, or im just not heavy on them.

I'm still running a standard R32 GTR size combo.

DBA discs
DS 3000 pads (Mintex extreme for road use)
MS Stopper
Braided steel lines
decent fluid
and good working order/refurbed calipers

They seem to pull me up no problems at all, time and time again !!!!

granted i go through pads and discs, but thats to be expected.

Main issues are brake judder (pad deposits on disk) - but i work around that with a spare set of discs and a flapper wheel to clean the disc of uneven pad deposits, then bed them in again.

It is in the back of my head though that they are too small LOL maybe its just conditioning from threads on here LOL

The car is still running baby power 400-450bhp but it is faster than most things on trackdays.

Also doesnt sit well in my head that my old track car had bigger brakes :O A corsa....


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea its strange really you would think with your setup they would be fine and you hit alot of tracks so if they are good enough for your use the should be fine for a few track days and road driving.

I only have red stuffs and ebc spottie disc's and they are poo for high speed breaking.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

when were the calipers last off and checked out though?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I think your just lucky Adam ! 

Maybe also becasue it's so stripped, this is helping them be more effective ?

I used to have stock R32 calipers with uprated discs and pads...the set up was in great condition (My GTR only had 27K miles on it when I got it). They were just about acceptable on the road (apart from high speed braking) but there is *NO WAY*they would of stood up to more then 1 lap on track.

Since then I've had the 355mm Stoptech kit on all round and they are fantastic....I've done...erm....about 10 or 11 trackdays/driver training days this year and they've been good as gold.

I've just had Abbey change the pads to DS2500's for the last nurburgring trip as they were getting a bit low but more importantly I wasnt getting the previous ones hot enough on the road and they were chucking out too much dust which was ruining the finish on my volks (which are getting refurbed black now).

I know Robbie, NeilO and Myself have all had bad cases of the judder....all got different aftermarket setups...as advised by Simon & Mark at Abbey just make sure you warm them up properly to start with....on your first lap brake hard 2-3 times down the main straight from speed...seems to do the trick for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

the weight will help but i dont think it's shed that much. 80kg maybe.

Anyway 

Back on topic... which dinner plates will fit behind 17" wheels

Grex/Trust do a 340 dont they? Will that fit behind no problem?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

like Floyd i have AP 343's beneath my current OE R33 17 inch rims (i have a 32), so that works no probs, i'm just a bit underwhelmed by the AP's, especially compared to the grex 330mm 4 pots on the rear.
so this whole mission began with trying to get the grex 355mm fronts on to match the rears, but i'm thinking of just going for the full brembo monoblocks front and rear, if i can fit them beneath 17's


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

My R34 F&R Setup with EBC yellows were not that great at Brands, and after a while began to give up.

I think you are just lucky!!

Mark, can you PM me a deal prices on those kits? Im looking at various options at the moment, Alcon, Stoptech and of course Brembo from a source in the US


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Adey,

they are a good deal, I have put all the templates/prices in our traders section , these prices will change if the dollar strengthens thou.


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

The more I read about Stoptech the more im tempted to just go for it. Mark do you have any personal experience of fitting the kits to a car with Rota 18" wheels? I guess 380mm setup will not fit right?

Did some research on GREX kits today and I still cant convince myself on those.


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

EARS Motorsport

Hmm.....


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Brakes are NOT all size I am afraid , you need a balanced set up , We have found the 355mm Dia 4pot caliper kit works very very well even better than the 380mm Stoptech kit (which need to go under either TE37,s or Nismo GT4,s 18in or 19inch othe rmake wheels)

The other trouble with a 6 pot caliper is the length of the pad , the longer the pad the more chance you get to have even pad wear ie 1 end will wear more than the other (Wedge it is called) the Stoptech 4 pot caliper never ever has this trouble.

But like most brakes you will need if you are doing any track work a brake cooling system nothing major just some cool air directed into the centre of the disc to aid cooling , if the disc is kept cool the caliper will be okay.

In my opinon a caliper should never see over 150deg c (using temperature tabs) if it sees anything over that temp for any length of time you need to look at your brake cooling system and rebuild your calipers.

There is a white paper around comparing brake kits on a DC5 Honda, it is good reading I will try to find it.


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Interesting advice Mark. Is that for all 6 pot calipers creating a wedge shape wear on pads or just stoptech ones? I never heard of that before, be interesting to hear from people who have 6 pots and how their pads are wearing.

But isnt a bigger disk more efficient at staying cooler, through better heat dissipation and less prone to fade than a smaller disk?

I dont doubt that Stoptech make good brake kits but I want to hear unbiased experiences of these on track, why did Mick say that his new Grex setup is better?  or was that a political shot he was taking??


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Now now Yunis..... Mick has AP's so leave the shit stirring 

Rob


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

haha funny Sig

Was just curious why he said what he did in another thread


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

One liberty deserves another 

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Adey said:


> Interesting advice Mark. Is that for all 6 pot calipers creating a wedge shape wear on pads or just stoptech ones? I never heard of that before, be interesting to hear from people who have 6 pots and how their pads are wearing.
> 
> But isnt a bigger disk more efficient at staying cooler, through better heat dissipation and less prone to fade than a smaller disk?
> 
> I dont doubt that Stoptech make good brake kits but I want to hear unbiased experiences of these on track, why did Mick say that his new Grex setup is better?  or was that a political shot he was taking??


Yunis.
We have Ap's on the Lemon.


Mick


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Adey,

yeah a bigger disc is always better , but a 380mm rotor will not fit under wheels very easily, we have no trouble with 355mm rotors. You could get techy and say the 380mm rotor is a lot heavier so it is more unsprung mass and a higher centrifugal mass.

I would go for 355mm it is a tried and tested kit.


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking about that last night, a bigger disk being heavier, therefore having higher rotational mass, could actually increase stopping distance. Its not as if I`ll be using Magnesium wheels to reduce the total weight of the wheel/brake disks.

I was also reading a thread with comments posted by Tyndago, he also seems to think a 4 Pot is good enough, he puts more emphasis on correct pad setup and ducting. 

Best Big Brake Kit for GTR33? - FreshAlloy.com Forums


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

The Stoptech kits are 4 pots


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Stoptech also do a 6pot caliper, ST60 I think.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

nudging back on-topic, will the brembo F50's work with 17's?
if so, would 355mm brembos fit under 17 inch TE37's?

(what a strange country we live in, wheels in inches and brakes in millimeters..... )


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

355mm disks with F50 Brembos have been known to fit under 17" TE37's


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

What width and offset are the 17" TE37s in question? (hoping to get some 330s under my 16x7 TE37s.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Adey said:


> 355mm disks with F50 Brembos have been known to fit under 17" TE37's


nice one, mate
is that on a 32, or is there no practical difference?


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

IIRC they were ET 22 9.5x17"

Why are you not happy of going to 18"? Trust me 18" wheels 265/35/18 are very good on track, infact its one of the most common tyres sizes on a GTR for track use.

Have you got your brakes yet or in the process of buying a setup?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

What do you have on your 32 Yunis at the minute???
I cant remember as i seen it at Perfect touch. Didn't look to close
Mick


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Adey said:


> IIRC they were ET 22 9.5x17"
> 
> Why are you not happy of going to 18"? Trust me 18" wheels 265/35/18 are very good on track, infact its one of the most common tyres sizes on a GTR for track use.
> 
> Have you got your brakes yet or in the process of buying a setup?


 the car is mainly a road car, honed to be the finest point to point weapon...and those roads are pretty uneven (in the scottish borders and mountains) so a bit of sidewall compliance for resistance to tramlining is required, especially as i've just put 8 and 9 kg sprung aragostas on.

currently i have ap 343's on the front and brand new grex 330mm 4 pots on the rear. i've been blown away by the grex rears, and had to make pad adjustments to cure braking from the rear, to the extent of handicapping them; ds2500 on the rears and ds3000 fronts
we had a go but failed to get the 355mm grex discs (combined with the ap calipers) under my standard R33 17 inch rims, so i plan to go for some 17 inch TE37's instead to get the clearance without going for bigger rims.

so the easy option is just to fit bigger and better front discs and keep the ap calipers, which rod assures me are worth hanging onto. then i'd have 355mm discs front, 330mm rear, ap caliper front and full grex setup on the rears

but

i'm interested in ultimate stopping power, and i've since learned that the brembo f50's, aka (i believe) monoblocks, with the eight pot fronts and matching six pot rears are alleged to offer that, at least according to what i've heard so far

so this is my dilemma, but whatever i do i need to buy rims first. so it'll be new year before i'm buying brakes, depending on what i decide here

gav


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

m6beg said:


> What do you have on your 32 Yunis at the minute???
> I cant remember as i seen it at Perfect touch. Didn't look to close
> Mick


Car has never been to PT.

Stock setup


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

those grey brembo monoblocks are sexy as hell. Matches gunmetal grey as well  Lord help me, someday I will get those brakes on everything I own (cars, bikes, everything!!)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Adey said:


> Car has never been to PT.
> 
> Stock setup


Yea right Yunis. 

Mick


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

But I did once see you at Pod, you had your R32

I folded my wing mirrors to reduce drag...you were behind me and next time around you did the same thing!!:chuckle:


----------

